# creating 3D slides for calibration and Depth?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

hay i'm wondering if anyone has made any calibration slides for "depth of field"?

also i've had avs rec709 files for a while but haven't really been able to get the 3D files to work right. Can anyone help me with how to format the slides so they play nice on avhd?

does this take merging left/right top/bottom fields or is this supposed to be handled on its own?
:huh:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not aware of any yet. Wasn't ISF giving away some free 3D test patterns recently?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry! It wasn't 3D patterns. It was 4K patterns.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm having a hard time with this. Every google search bring up 3D modeling not slide production. 

Also I would love to see a standard for adjusting depth.


----------

